# some thoughts about decision-making



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

not sure where this thought belongs so i will try and keep it general and put it here.

i keep coming across people in a position where they have a tough decision to make.

it seems to me that we are conditioned to expect there to be an 'easy' option. When a tough decision rears it's ugly head, we scout around desperately, miserable that our only option seems to be a bad one, hunting for that easy answer, or, believing that doing nothing is somehow easier we just spiral into misery. 

i think accepting that we are faced with tough option A or tough option B, that there are some points in life where there are No easy ways out, makes tough decisions easier. I think when we finally manage to stop hunting around in misery looking for a better solution and not finding one or feeling trapped, and make a clear decision to take a tough choice, we get clarity and are able to fight on. 
i've had to make a few tough decisions but this thought has only really occurred to me quite late in life. 

do you agree? have you ever felt better having made a decision even though it seemed to be a choice of frying pan or fire? 
 hugs to anyone currently caught in a dilemma.


----------



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

Hiya Goldbunny, I agree with you. I've found myself in a position at work recently where I applied for another job in the hospital I work in. I was unsuccessful, but the two people who interviewed me said they would like me on their team, and wanted me to take a secondment which was coming up a week later. I was advised to speak to my manager about it. Now, long story short, i have not been allowed to take a secondment before and as i thought, i wasn't allowed to take this one either. I was very upset, it would have been a great way to get more experience so i could move on later. (there is no chance of progression in my job now.)

i do understand why they wont release me, it is difficult to backfill my role, were taking in some new projects, its a very busy time anyway, but i resent the decision because i feel I'm being held back.

i think what I'm trying to get at is that, along with expecting easy options, we also expect to be able to have our cake and eat it. Thats quite a mix!


----------

